# Buying a new car



## hillbloom (19 Dec 2018)

I am buying a new car in the New Year.  A year ago my daughter was building a new house and I loaned her €20,000 and since then she sold her old house & is in a position to pay me back.  I will own the car but she will be signing the cheque.  Its all about money laundering nowadays & I dont want her to get into any trouble.  I am a pensioner. Is it ok to handle the buying of the car this way.


----------



## David1234 (19 Dec 2018)

Why doesn't she just pay you back and you sign the cheque?


----------



## mathepac (19 Dec 2018)

hillbloom said:


> Is it ok to handle the buying of the car this way.


My question is why would you want to do things this way at all, why complicate matters? Why not do as already suggested above?

Is it that the €20k never existed in the first place? That's just a rhetorical question, not an accusation. *If* and I stress *if* that were the case then the transaction could fit into the money laundering category.


----------



## hillbloom (19 Dec 2018)

No problem about the money!! Perhaps that was a stupid on my behalf!! Ill just sort it out immediately. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Palerider (19 Dec 2018)

You can do it the way you outlined if you want to, you are doing nothing wrong.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Dec 2018)

Garage won't care who signs the cheque.


----------



## hillbloom (19 Dec 2018)

Thanks Palerider & Paddy B for your replies.  Its a great service!!


----------



## noproblem (19 Dec 2018)

I think I know what you mean hillbloom. I'm guessing you gave your child a loan and if she gives it back into your a'c you're worried about her having to pay tax or something on the perceived loan/gift. If so, don't worry about it and do it the way you've suggested yourself.


----------



## POC (19 Dec 2018)

I’ve never bought a new car myself - but I would’ve assumed the dealership wouldn’t take a personal cheque and that you’d need a bank draft?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Dec 2018)

POC said:


> but I would’ve assumed the dealership wouldn’t take a personal cheque and that you’d need a bank draft?



I've paid for any vehicle I've bought from a garage using personal cheques and they've never been refused.

In the OP's case, he is over thinking the matter. His daughter can pay the garage with a cheque and the garage can wait a few days for the cheque to clear if necessary.


----------



## hillbloom (20 Dec 2018)

I know the garage owners, bought all my cars there  & they will take a personal cheque no problem.   Roll on January for this new car!!  All the replies were very beneficial!!


----------



## hillbloom (20 Dec 2018)

*Thanks for all the replies.  They were very beneficial.  Roll on January & I will get my new car. The Garage willtake a personal cheque.*


----------

